
If I stopped buying a coffee everyday I could buy so much cool shit - JamieAtBud
http://blog.thisisbud.com/the-coffee-calculation/
======
greenyoda
_" So I googled what I could buy for that. It turns out, I could buy a 2002
Mercedes Benz..."_

So the author figured out that he could stop wasting a little bit of money on
coffee every day, but then thought it might be a good idea to waste it all in
one shot on a flashy car? Think of all the money he'd have left over if he got
a 2002 Toyota Camry instead (assuming he needed a car in the first place).

~~~
JamieAtBud
Thankfully living in London buying a car would be more hassle than its worth.

------
SixSigma
Millennial discovers budgeting

Blog post at 11!!

I track all of my spending. I spend $0.088 per day on ground coffee, of which
I drink 500ml every morning in the week and two extra on Weekend days.

That's over £2 per month !

Starbucks sells expensive boiled water.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
True. But they actually sell a service, right? We all pay for services and
like it. In fact America has been called a 'service economy'. Software folk
could be said to be selling electrons or something.

~~~
SixSigma
My point being more that reflecting on your outgoings and measuring their
value to you is important.

And these insights give you benchmarks for your daily life.

I can compare the $20 for a single meal eating out against the $9 I otherwise
spend per day on home cooked meals.

"Is this meal experience worth more than a whole day's regular food?"

"Do I get value from the $10 per day I spend on my car?"

"Is $400 per month for a leased car reasonable?"

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Great way to think of it! I was never a coffee-shop person until my Sister
started one. Now I patronize her shop every day. But otherwise I wouldn't
think of spending $5/day

